# How to tell if a truck has had a snowplow on it?



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey guys I was wondering what ways there are to tell weather a truck has ever had a snowplow on it. Besides the air dam being cut around for the mount. Thanks


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

recent paint around the frame at the front of the truck, tow hook bolts moved or rust in a different spot, 01+ chevys have that central power block, often time that gets trimmed out to acomidate for the wiring, drivers side door by the window if there is any little dents from the joystick sitting on the panel, holes in the dash where handheld mounts might have been placed, oversized holes in the firewall for wiring for a salter to be run, and the easiest way, if it has an engine hour meter, find the total hours, total miles and do the math, anything around 25 or less, it must have been a service vehicle or the owner should have a good excuse for such a high amount of ideling...


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Triple L;1007809 said:


> recent paint around the frame at the front of the truck, tow hook bolts moved or rust in a different spot, 01+ chevys have that central power block, often time that gets trimmed out to acomidate for the wiring, drivers side door by the window if there is any little dents from the joystick sitting on the panel, holes in the dash where handheld mounts might have been placed, oversized holes in the firewall for wiring for a salter to be run, and the easiest way, if it has an engine hour meter, find the total hours, total miles and do the math, anything around 25 or less, it must have been a service vehicle or the owner should have a good excuse for such a high amount of ideling...


Alright thank you im going to be purchasing a 2500hd this summer and get it outfitted for the 2010-2011 snow season. This will be my first hd so im looking for everything making sure it wasn't someone's work truck. Im looking at 03 and newer is there anything on these models that would stick out.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Ask the owner?


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

grandview;1007815 said:


> Ask the owner?


Yeah ill probably be doing that as well.


----------



## JJSLandscape (Sep 6, 2009)

is it beat to sh*t? lol


----------



## matzke3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Typically a plow guy can tell. The rust marks from the former mount and any dash holes fro, the control are the best giveaway. Our motto is that its best to build a plow truck not buy one that way.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Triple L;1007809 said:


> , 01+ chevys have that central power block, often time that gets trimmed out to acomidate for the wiring,...


NEVER use the jump block for power, it is not suitable. That is a good way to fry electronics and/or your alternator.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

If there are holes in the frame, or you can see where their was a mount.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

basher;1083170 said:


> NEVER use the jump block for power, it is not suitable. That is a good way to fry electronics and/or your alternator.


good to know....
My mega blade was hooked up that way from a dealer, cant remember how I hooked up the boss when I installed it...

Is it ok to run small stuff off it like a spreader? My battery's are full between the front blade, back blade, salter, electric fans, electronic antiruster, stereo amp and an inverter...

I looked at it as it would draw power from both batteries.... But i kinda didnt think of it as hooked directly to the alternator so its drawing off it to right?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The voltage spikes are crazy at the jump lug. Most switches wiring motors etc are rated at voltages much higher then 12 volts it is the electronics that suffer. Batteries act as filters between the alternator, etc. I've found a dual post battery with aftermarket components connected to the unused posts to be the best way to hook up any aftermarket equipment particularly audio. In snowplow applications it also filters the truck's systems from the high amperage demands of plows, spreaders, etc. One of the reasons I sure of the new "black box" addition to the saltdogg control units.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Check the floor for coffee stains.


----------

